# Any Info from Rudy Inlet Fishermen?



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has caught anything from inside Rudy yet this season? How about it any of the wall and shore fishermen or boat and kayak fishermen have any of you had any luck fishing Rudy? All this rain has me going stir crazy and just want to wet some lines wondering if trying Rudy is a waste of time and should I try elsewhere. Thanks in advance for any info you can provide!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Check your pm.


----------



## L8FRFSHN (Oct 11, 2012)

Three weeks ago caught some decent puppy drum and speckled trout in Owl Creek using mostly cut bait and squid.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the help TunaFish


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

L8FRFSHN said:


> Three weeks ago caught some decent puppy drum and speckled trout in Owl Creek using mostly cut bait and squid.


Thanks for the report trying to get into the water Saturday morning and catch the incoming tide.


----------



## Hyrr (Jun 2, 2018)

So I tried fishing rudee under the bridge right off the parking lot but kept getting snagged. Didn't. Seem like much was there. When yall head out there do you head more. Towards. The ocean side or do you stay near the bridge and what are you throwing?


----------

